# Bounce-o-Meter



## Watcher (3 Juli 2006)

Ich hoffe mal, daß das hier noch keiner kennt. Ist wirklich eine der bescheuertsten Seiten, die ich je gesehen habe, allerdings paßt sie von der Thematik hervorragend hier ins Forum. 

http://www.shockabsorber.co.uk/bounceometer/shock.html

- Watcher


----------



## Muli (3 Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für diese BH-Werbung! Ich hoffe du kriegst keine Provision


----------



## Watcher (3 Juli 2006)

Muli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese BH-Werbung! Ich hoffe du kriegst keine Provision



Leider krieg ich keine Provision, aber ich werde bei der Firma mal anfragen. 

- Watcher


----------

